# Kindle Fire - what can you install on it?



## Eoghan

Basically just an expansion of the title - what can you install on the Fire?
Games?
MS Word?
Paint Shop Pro?

Is it able to run other software or is it similar to some I have seen where the OS is on a "chip" and basically web browsing is the most exciting thing you can do?


----------



## Covenant Joel

Eoghan said:


> Basically just an expansion of the title - what can you install on the Fire?
> Games?
> MS Word?
> Paint Shop Pro?
> 
> Is it able to run other software or is it similar to some I have seen where the OS is on a "chip" and basically web browsing is the most exciting thing you can do?



You can download Apps from the Amazon app store (so you can check out what's on there to get a better idea. And you can sideload Android apps (from Google Play) and run them too. 

Some recent apps I've had on my Kindle Fire, though there's much more than this available:

Games: Chess, Chess Clock, Words with Friends, Scrabble
Productivity: Evernote, FileExplorer Pro, can't remember the name, but an app that lets you open and use Word/Excel/Ppt
Entertainment: HuluPlus, Netflix

I probably have more, but can't remember right now.


----------



## jogri17

I would highly suggest looking at the Nexus 7. You can stream all of Amazon's content on it (they make it available on android and iOS), and you don't have to deal with Amazon's terrible interface. Of course the <<mini iPad>> is comingout and I'm partial to that, but the nexus 7 is THE best tablet I've used to date. And the price difference isn't big. the Amazon store gives you ABSOLUTELY NO UNIQUE content, and limits (or at least makes it awkward) other android content. The rumor mill has it office is officially coming to ios and android in the spring, but until then I suggest using Polaris office which is excellent and works fine with word, excel, and powerpoint. Hope I was of some help. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Joseph G. 
Québec, QC


----------



## jandrusk

As has been said you are restricted to the apps provided by Amazon in their app store. I got one about a year ago and "rooted" it by putting a stock version of Google Android on it and I can install anything in the Google Play Store. 

How to root a Kindle Fire with Software Version 6.3.1 - Liliputing


----------



## Covenant Joel

jandrusk said:


> As has been said you are restricted to the apps provided by Amazon in their app store. I got one about a year ago and "rooted" it by putting a stock version of Google Android on it and I can install anything in the Google Play Store.
> 
> How to root a Kindle Fire with Software Version 6.3.1 - Liliputing



Technically, you can load other Google Apps on the Amazon system. There's a setting for "allow other applications," or something like that, so that you can just put other Android Apps on there.

One of our pastors put the Android Logos app on it that way (though they now have a native Kindle Fire app).


----------



## OPC'n

wouldn't you need a usb port in order to upload your pics to use the Paint Shop Pro? IDK that the fire kindle has one


----------



## Eoghan

The feeling I am getting is that "Android" is foreign territory to those of us brought up on windows and that things we would expect to work on windows simply won't on Android. The closest example I can think of is Linux (the penguin) which is an entirely different OS to Windows.

Is this a fair sumary?


----------



## Christopher88

Since we are in the conversation of software for "tablets";
For needing to get out of my work space into a coffee house setting for light web browsing (On line college work) and typing word files to bring back to my desk top; is this a good device? 

I need to make sure my notes I write in ever note or another app can be transfered to MS. Office on my home main work computer. 


I do not really want a laptop since I have a power house machine that works fine.


----------



## Covenant Joel

OPC'n said:


> wouldn't you need a usb port in order to upload your pics to use the Paint Shop Pro? IDK that the fire kindle has one



It does come with a USB cable, so you can upload pics through that.


----------



## Covenant Joel

Eoghan said:


> The feeling I am getting is that "Android" is foreign territory to those of us brought up on windows and that things we would expect to work on windows simply won't on Android. The closest example I can think of is Linux (the penguin) which is an entirely different OS to Windows.
> 
> Is this a fair sumary?



Well, all the major tablets right now are either Android or Apple. Windows did just come out with one called a Slate you may want to check out. But Android is easy to work on.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

Sonny said:


> For needing to get out of my work space into a coffee house setting for light web browsing (On line college work) and typing word files to bring back to my desk top; is this a good device?



No.

I have a KF, and really like it, but I would not use it for any type of word processing function beyond posting on the PB via Tapatalk. It does fill the web browsing function very well though.

I use mine primarily for web browsing, checking email, and reading books. It also functions well as portable filing cabinet - I have greatly reduced the size and bulk of my briefcase because of my KF's ability to store and retrieve documents.


----------



## Eoghan

Would the Java application Star Office work on a Kindle Fire? Second question how easy is it to import word docs into Star Office?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

I use Quickoffice on my KF, but that is primarily for viewing files. It does a pretty decent job of working with most types of MS files.


----------



## Gavin

Google play and amazon aren't the only app markets. I use getjar or app brain .There are plenty other alternatives. If you see something you like on google play but have problems downloading it go directly to that app site and get it there. Or search it with apk extension.



jogri17 said:


> you don't have to deal with Amazon's terrible interface.


This has made things better for me: http://www.androiddrawer.com/2895/download-go-launcher-ex-3-12-app-apk/#.UIW2ZaFGFeY to change your kindle screen-



Eoghan said:


> Would the Java application Star Office work on a Kindle Fire? Second question how easy is it to import word docs into Star Office?


Try http://www.kingsoftstore.com/download-office/android-office-apps for the best free office app.



OPC'n said:


> wouldn't you need a usb port in order to upload your pics to use the Paint Shop Pro? IDK that the fire kindle has one


If you want to transport photos, documents, apk files, etc. etc. then move away from the usb wire and download dropbox on all your devices and pcs, using the same account: https://www.dropbox.com/mobile Windows has its own extension, read the site.

And http://www.apkfullapps.com/2012/08/mantano-reader-premium-v224-apk-app.html?m=1 for a great reader. 
And last but not least http://code.google.com/p/and-bible/ for a great free Bible program.

Notice that all these have apk extensions- are all from either the developers site or from an alternative app market 

I'm really happy with my kf and have not rooted it- but i will not be intimidated into giving my credit card details through some secret handshake between amazon and google play.


----------

